# Kurt Skrumsager Hansen



## Dahl (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello i will tray this way, and ask if there are sommeone there now someting about my old shipsbuddy, i have newer seen him sins 1956,where ve was on Nordvest and on charter witht Palm Line with the palm in funnel,
He was from Roskilde in Denmark, and to day about 66-68 years old, he name are Kurt Skrumsager Hansen
I Hope someone now something
Regards Benny(K)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

He must have gone to sea early, if he's 56 today, then he must have been 4 when you knew him in 1956. I think either you knew a bit him later, or he's a bit older today. I hope you find him, wouldn't mind coming across a few old buddies myself. Sailed with a few Danes, but as there were few of them, we called them all "Denmark," and that's all the names I remember. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Dahl (Feb 21, 2008)

OK. 10 years more i ok, i am 70 , so my brain is not so good more, but i can find my mouth if there are som beer on the table.
But good you have seen it , so i have change it tankyou

Regards Benny(Frogger)


----------

